# Howard Hill Owl 66" 52@27 for sale. SOLD



## Apex Predator (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm selling my new Hill Owl to finance materials to build my own bows.  I finished this one from a blank that I bought from Howard Hill Archery.  The build-a-long can be found on this board.  I have been shooting this one daily, and she is very sweet.  The riser is cocobolo and the limb faces are osage.  The core is made up of three lams of bamboo.  All five lams are tapered.  This one has cocobolo tip overlays.  This bow is FF ready, but comes with a 14 strand dacron string.  This one has an inch long flaw in the glass on the upper limb that I didn't notice until final sanding, prior to applying a finish.  It is mostly only visible when the bow is turned just right in the light.  I sent photos to Craig Ekin (bowyer at Hill), who said that it was purely cosmetic and wouldn't affect a thing.  I have probably fired 1000 arrows through this bow, and it hasn't changed at all.  I paid $350 for this blank a couple of months ago.  The extra $50 is to cover my finishing, leather, and custom string.  This bow has one or two pin size chips that you would be hard pressed to even find. The osage is just starting to darken a little, as she has spent some time with me in the sun.  She is in fabulous shape.  Sorry, but no trades on this one.  The price is $400, which will include shipping in the US.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 17, 2008)

All right folks, I need to order some glass and lams!  $370 shipped.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 18, 2008)

Can anyone see this add besides me?  Wow!  How about $350 shipped?  I really didn't think I could lose money on this deal, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 18, 2008)

I see it perfectly, with one eye.

There sure are a lot of nice bows up for sale right now so maybe that is the reason for the little response. I'm just glad I'm a lefty because the offerings here would be too tempting.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Al, I was wondering if my confuser was having problems.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 18, 2008)

I had just said I wanted a Hill bow to some other seller when you posted this, or I'd have jumped on it!  Sorry, Bill


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm still a recurve man right now, but I am sure you will sell it soon.  I bet if you post some of those other bows you've made, they will go fast.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2008)

man guy's this is a good deal .......and marty knows if i didn't have another deal in the works this bow would be mine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 18, 2008)

I might be able to swing this, let me sleep on it.
If we do a deal, you'd have to send it to Al's so I can sneak it in at a later date.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 18, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I might be able to swing this, let me sleep on it.
> If we do a deal, you'd have to send it to Al's so I can sneak it in at a later date.





That sounds like something I'd do!

Apex, it's a fine deal on a nice bow, but I'm just not in the market right now. I'm still trying to figure out the one bow I have.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh no, PM sent


----------



## Al33 (Jul 18, 2008)

Marty, let me know if you need my address.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 19, 2008)

Roger that Al.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 19, 2008)

This one is sold to Ta-ton-ka chips.


----------

